# Aviation sector air crews



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

...


----------



## landlord (13 Oct 2021)

?


----------



## Sunny (13 Oct 2021)

I think they are changing how the PAYE taxation for aircrews employed by an Irish registered airline like Ryanair but who don't live or work in Ireland works. I don't think they announced details but flagged that there will be something in the Finance Bill.


----------

